# Proof of quitting



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

How do you prove to insurance companies that you quit driving for uber ? Do you get a letter after you delete your account ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Acidpolice said:


> How do you prove to insurance companies that you quit driving for uber ? Do you get a letter after you delete your account ?


There is " NO ESCAPE" !


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Acidpolice said:


> How do you prove to insurance companies that you quit driving for uber ? Do you get a letter after you delete your account ?


I simply called my insurance agent and told him I wasn't doing Uber/Lyft anymore. He removed my rideshare and business use endorsements, no questions asked. Your post suggests that you didn't have a rideshare endorsement on your policy?


----------



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> I simply called my insurance agent and told him I wasn't doing Uber/Lyft anymore. He removed my rideshare and business use endorsements, no questions asked. Your post suggests that you didn't have a rideshare endorsement on your policy?


 I did have it and it cost me over 200 a month. When I tried to get off of it they said I needed a letter proving I don't "work" for uber anymore. I just called back and didn't mention Uber and it seems ok so far. 
I asked for a letter when I quit and got a " to whom it may concern" text message essentially. Then they changed my password.. I guess they delete my Uber profile later


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Acidpolice said:


> I did have it and it cost me over 200 a month. When I tried to get off of it they said I needed a letter proving I don't "work" for uber anymore. I just called back and didn't mention Uber and it seems ok so far.
> I asked for a letter when I quit and got a " to whom it may concern" text message essentially. Then they changed my password.. I guess they delete my Uber profile later


Wow $200 a month, I'm glad I don't have your insurance company that's about stupid... I pay an additional $22 a month for rideshare coverage... $200 would make it not even worth driving... No wonder you quit.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Acidpolice said:


> I did have it and it cost me over 200 a month. When I tried to get off of it they said I needed a letter proving I don't "work" for uber anymore. I just called back and didn't mention Uber and it seems ok so far.
> I asked for a letter when I quit and got a " to whom it may concern" text message essentially. Then they changed my password.. I guess they delete my Uber profile later


You have commercial insurance, which is completely different than a rider endorsement.

A hand written note with signature by you, faxed to your insurance provider will be adequate.



Dekero said:


> Wow $200 a month, I'm glad I don't have your insurance company that's about stupid... I pay an additional $22 a month for rideshare coverage... $200 would make it not even worth driving... No wonder you quit.


Commercial insurance allows you to be covered in cash rides. Also your are covered directly under your provider in all 3 phases of rideshare, no dealing with Uber or Lyft period.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You have commercial insurance, which is completely different than a rider endorsement.
> 
> A hand written note with signature by you, faxed to your insurance provider will be adequate.
> 
> ...


Didn't say commercial coverage.. it says rideshare. Soo in the event your paying that for commercial coverage... Then it's totally worth the cash clientele.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Didn't say commercial coverage.. it says rideshare. Soo in the event your paying that for commercial coverage... Then it's totally worth the cash clientele.


Yeah I know op didn't say it but I figured I might as well be informative as possible.

I just have the endorsement by the way but I had commercial before through Geico.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

$200 a month cant be commercial. That's ridiculously low


----------



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

It was not commercial. 53 cents a mile, 8 cents a minute was not worth it, with repairs I was barely making anything. after I got rear ended I decided I won’t be taking it from behind anymore. 4 years of uber on my resume is definitely not helping.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Acidpolice said:


> after I got rear ended I decided I won't be taking it from behind anymore


Nice one.


----------

